# Lead paint inspector.



## Epoxy Pro

I have been thinking about this for a couple years now. I have begun the process to become a lead paint inspector. I made a couple calls today, one to the inspector to find out how to apply and what I would need to do. I told him I would only want to do it part time and keep the painting business other wise forget it. He made some calls and got me in touch with one of the instructors.I called and after talking for a little while he says the last time we held the class to become and inspector was 1 1/2 years ago. He then said we had to cancel that class since only 1 person signed up. I asked if there was another one coming up, he said not unless at least 5 people sign up. 

I am going to call the school I took my RRP at and see what they can do. One of the guys I spoke to said that to me.

It will cost me 5-8 hours days, $1,675 for the course.

I figured more people would have applied, this kind of surprises me. I figured most applications got rejected.


----------



## epretot

Not to seem like a jerk, but I hope that isn't allowed.

If you're allowed to do that and own a painting business, then I will be the first to sign the "Dissolve RRP" petition. 

I'm pretty certain you have spoken poorly of your competitors not following RRP in other threads. I would suspect you have a motive.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I'm curious what kind of job this is. You get paid by the state I assume, how is your work load set? Is it similar to other state inspector jobs? Like electrical inspectors, etc..


----------



## Gough

I think CD is talking about becoming a Licensed Lead Inspector. Not a government position, it's a qualification to do lead inspections and risk assessments on a consulting basis. You're also barred from doing inspections, clearances, etc. on properties on which your firm is working.

We're going to need you to calm down, Epretot.

http://www.shawnmccadden.com/rrpedia/bid/45606/What-is-Required-To-Become-A-Licensed-Lead-Inspector


----------



## dan-o

You also need to apprentice for quite some time, if I recall correctly.

What I think CD is talking about is becoming an independent lead inspector.
Basically someone a HO or contractor calls to determine if lead is present.

In MA, RRP is enforced by the Dept of Labor Standards not the EPA.
They handle everything from WC coverage to accidents, basically a mini OSHA.

There will be conflict of interest issues.
You can't recommend CD painting for jobs where lead is discovered.
You can't bad mouth other certified firms either.

Having had several RRP inspection visits due to calls from other contractors (verified by inspector) I would personally kneecap anyone in the trade who was also busting chops for personal gain.

Ethically having a foot in both pools is a non-starter imo.


----------



## slinger58

It does seem to be a conflict to be an inspector _and_ a painting contractor.

I stand corrected, Dave. Carry on.


----------



## Gough

From the link I posted above:

"If you are a Certified State Licensed Renovator as well as a Certified Lead Inspector, Massachusetts will not allow you to do Comprehensive Initial Inspections, Risk Assessments, or Lead Determinations on your own property or a property you are working on (RRP) because of a potential conflict of interest. You will be required to have it tested by another Massachusetts licensed inspector."


----------



## epretot

Gough said:


> I think CD is talking about becoming a Licensed Lead Inspector. Not a government position, it's a qualification to do lead inspections and risk assessments on a consulting basis. You're also barred from doing inspections, clearances, etc. on properties on which your firm is working.
> 
> We're going to need you to calm down, Epretot.
> 
> http://www.shawnmccadden.com/rrpedia/bid/45606/What-is-Required-To-Become-A-Licensed-Lead-Inspector


Are you being serious?


----------



## Gough

epretot said:


> Are you being serious?


You bet.


CD isn't talking about an enforcement job, it's a consultant role, with some strict rules about conflict of interest.

DeanCRCNA has had similar qualifications for some time.


----------



## dan-o

Plenty of ways to make other contractors lives hell and find personal gain within those guidelines.
Ask any dirty/power tripping cop.


----------



## vermontpainter

I think it would be more fun to be a root canal dentist.


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> I think CD is talking about becoming a Licensed Lead Inspector. Not a government position, it's a qualification to do lead inspections and risk assessments on a consulting basis. You're also barred from doing inspections, clearances, etc. on properties on which your firm is working.
> 
> We're going to need you to calm down, Epretot.
> 
> http://www.shawnmccadden.com/rrpedia/bid/45606/What-is-Required-To-Become-A-Licensed-Lead-Inspector


Gough, you always seem to post a clarification while I'm in the midst of typing a post.:blink: Either your timing sux or mine does. (or possibly I'm a slow typist).:jester::thumbsup:


----------



## epretot

I know your obsession with RRP. That's well documented.

I meant about calming down.


----------



## Gough

slinger58 said:


> Gough, you always seem to post a clarification while I'm in the midst of typing a post.:blink: Either your timing sux or mine does. (or possibly I'm a slow typist).:jester::thumbsup:


Both.


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> Both.


That helped.


----------



## Gough

epretot said:


> I know your obsession with RRP. That's well documented.
> 
> I meant about calming down.


I know you did, and, yes, I was serious.

I didn't want everybody freaking out about CD writing his competitors tickets for violating RRP. That's not the role that Licensed Lead Inspectors play.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Gough said:


> I think CD is talking about becoming a Licensed Lead Inspector. Not a government position, it's a qualification to do lead inspections and risk assessments on a consulting basis. You're also barred from doing inspections, clearances, etc. on properties on which your firm is working.
> 
> We're going to need you to calm down, Epretot.
> 
> http://www.shawnmccadden.com/rrpedia/bid/45606/What-is-Required-To-Become-A-Licensed-Lead-Inspector



I don't see any conflict of interest, the rules regarding being both seem to preclude it. Doesn't seem any different than being a contractor that was also a home inspector, provided you could not inspect the houses you built.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Jmayspaint said:


> I don't see any conflict of interest, the rules regarding being both seem to preclude it. Doesn't seem any different than being a contractor that was also a home inspector, provided you could not inspect the houses you built.


Excellent analogy. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

If Cricket would get PT to cover the cost of Dave becoming a certified inspector, I would kick in a GoPro cam for him to wear like driving around spotting violations and doing inspections. That'd be cool.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

LMFAO What's next?? You gonna become a moderator around here. :whistling2:


----------



## epretot

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Excellent analogy. :thumbsup:


Yes, truly incredible.


----------



## epretot

Jmayspaint said:


> I don't see any conflict of interest, the rules regarding being both seem to preclude it. Doesn't seem any different than being a contractor that was also a home inspector, provided you could not inspect the houses you built.


House inspectors don't issue occupancy permits, building inspectors do. 

So that begs a question. Is a home builder permitted to work as a building inspector in the same county?


----------



## Bender

Gough said:


> You bet.
> 
> 
> CD isn't talking about an enforcement job, it's a consultant role, with some strict rules about conflict of interest.
> 
> DeanCRCNA has had similar qualifications for some time.


Jeez, if the fines are $32,000 for chipping away at a window sill imagine what they must be for a conflict of interest:shutup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

epretot said:


> House inspectors don't issue occupancy permits, building inspectors do.
> 
> So that begs a question. Is a home builder permitted to work as a building inspector in the same county?


Sounds like your still missing it. He wants to start a new business of inspecting lead in homes for private customers for hire. Has nothing to do with the government.


----------



## epretot

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sounds like your still missing it. He wants to start a new business of inspecting lead in homes for private customers for hire. Has nothing to do with the government.


Actually, I do get it.

Will CD have to disclose he is a painter? How convenient. It's marketing genius. I have to hand it to him.


----------



## Jmayspaint

epretot said:


> Actually, I do get it.
> 
> Will CD have to disclose he is a painter? How convenient. It's marketing genius. I have to hand it to him.



Did you read the link? Disclose to whom? Looked to me like the regulations basically said there could be no cross customers. If he was hired as a inspector, he would be legally barred from taking on than client as a painting customer and vice versa. 

Having that credential might give him a boost overall, and might even open up networking opportunities with other inspectors on lead jobs, who knows. 

Someone has to do these jobs and oversee them, might as well be Dave. At least he gives a sh!t about it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

epretot said:


> Not to seem like a jerk, but I hope that isn't allowed.
> 
> If you're allowed to do that and own a painting business, then I will be the first to sign the "Dissolve RRP" petition.
> 
> I'm pretty certain you have spoken poorly of your competitors not following RRP in other threads. I would suspect you have a motive.


I have posted about others doing lead removal wrong. It is allowed.



Gough said:


> I think CD is talking about becoming a Licensed Lead Inspector. Not a government position, it's a qualification to do lead inspections and risk assessments on a consulting basis. You're also barred from doing inspections, clearances, etc. on properties on which your firm is working.
> 
> We're going to need you to calm down, Epretot.
> 
> http://www.shawnmccadden.com/rrpedia/bid/45606/What-is-Required-To-Become-A-Licensed-Lead-Inspector


Yes and no. This would not be through the state but a division of the states lead laws. The way it was explained to me is I would be able to do lead testing for home owners or contractors but will also be able to shut projects down and fine if necessary.



Gough said:


> From the link I posted above:
> 
> "If you are a Certified State Licensed Renovator as well as a Certified Lead Inspector, Massachusetts will not allow you to do Comprehensive Initial Inspections, Risk Assessments, or Lead Determinations on your own property or a property you are working on (RRP) because of a potential conflict of interest. You will be required to have it tested by another Massachusetts licensed inspector."


After talking with the state inspector and the instructor we know we can not do our own inspections. In fact I told the inspector and instructor I would not want to approach other contractors in my area. I would let the state inspector handle that. It's not a conflict of interest but just me not wanting to stir the pot.



Gough said:


> I know you did, and, yes, I was serious.
> 
> I didn't want everybody freaking out about CD writing his competitors tickets for violating RRP. That's not the role that Licensed Lead Inspectors play.


I would be like the state inspector, give as many chances as I can. I just want others to follow the same rules as most of us do.



Jmayspaint said:


> Did you read the link? Disclose to whom? Looked to me like the regulations basically said there could be no cross customers. If he was hired as a inspector, he would be legally barred from taking on than client as a painting customer and vice versa.
> 
> Having that credential might give him a boost overall, and might even open up networking opportunities with other inspectors on lead jobs, who knows.
> 
> Someone has to do these jobs and oversee them, might as well be Dave. At least he gives a sh!t about it.


This is the main reason I want to do this.


----------



## Gough

CD, thanks for the response. A quick scan of CMR 460 seemed to indicate that levying fines, etc. are the responsibility of the regulatory lead inspectors, not the private inspectors. It's early out here, so I may have missed that.

EDIT: I think the same goes for shutting down jobs. That and the fines may happen based on your reports, but from my reading of the state law, that's not something the private inspectors do.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I don't know why some are gettin all bent outta shape here. Seems to me it would be advantageous to have an inspector with real-world experience, as it relates to lead abatement. With the conflicting RRP rules & regs between EPA, OSHA and HUD, his perspective could lend some much needed insight. 



Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Steve Richards

I looked into it a long time ago too, CD.

Problems I came up against:
1. I was told I needed to be really good at math.
2. See #1.

Actually, the main problem is you'd need to either work for someone else, or have a XRF of your own.

I think you can get a used unit for $10,000, but new they're more like $20k.

That's a pretty good chunk of change, and you'd really have no idea how many chances you were gonna get to use it until well after it was too late to return it!


----------



## Painter-Aaron

What if you get sure busy checking all these houses for lead and your then not aloud to work on them 

It's like turning down a Job one inspection at a time 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------

